# Help! Fuse box



## hannah186 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi could someone please tell me where the fuse box is for a 1998 BMW 318ti?? Also if the cigarette lighter is not working do i just need to replace the fuse??
thanks


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

It`s under the hood, on the far right, up against the firewall. Use your fingertips to lift up on the 2 little plastic tabs to open the lid....you`ll see all the relays & fuses inside that box. Make sure to replace any bad fuses with ones of the correct value.


----------



## hannah186 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks heaps fast bob!! also the inside of the lid of the fuse box has about 6 little fuses i think they are, all different colors. Do you know if these are replacements?? and also to get my cigarette lighter working do i just need to replace the corresponding number?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

hannah186 said:


> thanks heaps fast bob!! also the inside of the lid of the fuse box has about 6 little fuses i think they are, all different colors. Do you know if these are replacements?? and also to get my cigarette lighter working do i just need to replace the corresponding number?


Yes, there are some replacement fuses in there, along with plastic tweezers for removing the fuses....on bad ones, the wire inside the fuse will be broken or burned through. Anything with a heating element (like a lighter) will require a pretty hefty fuse, probably 15 Amps or so....if it blows the new fuse, there`s a problem, don`t use it until it`s checked further by someone qualified to deal with it.


----------



## hannah186 (Apr 30, 2009)

ok sweet as! thats heaps for your help!!


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

hannah186 said:


> ok sweet as! thats heaps for your help!!


Check the heavier value ones first:

Red = 10 Amp

Blue = 15 Amp

Yellow = 20 Amp


----------



## hannah186 (Apr 30, 2009)

ok i'll try the yellow one first if that is the heaviest! once in should the lighter then work??


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

hannah186 said:


> ok i'll try the yellow one first if that is the heaviest! once in should the lighter then work??


You`re gonna have to see for yourself


----------



## hannah186 (Apr 30, 2009)

haha ok that you again!


----------



## hannah186 (Apr 30, 2009)

sorry fast bob but another question.. how do i know which fuse runs the cigarette lighter?? (you can probably tell cars are not my strong point as my questions probably seem basic for many)


----------



## BadgelessM3 (Dec 24, 2008)

honestly you should have someone else look at It.


----------



## hannah186 (Apr 30, 2009)

oh ok cool thanks badgeless! i was starting to think the same thing seeing as i don't really know much about cars! time to give the mechanic a call i think


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

hannah186 said:


> sorry fast bob but another question.. how do i know which fuse runs the cigarette lighter?? (you can probably tell cars are not my strong point as my questions probably seem basic for many)


Found 2 possibilities for Australia-spec cars....either fuse #26 or #47....(probably blue color)


----------

